# Hopefully no problems when entering....



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I will be entering into Mexico by car pulling a very small motorcycle camper. I have two questions:I will request a 180 day FMT. I have all my paperwork with me ( title, registration, Mexican Insurance, etc) Anything else I need to be concerned about regarding vehicle entry with a small camper? The camper does not need to be registered here in Wisconsin. Will I need to show some form of documentation regarding the trailer? 

I have a Mexican address I can use and will apply for an FM3. Again, I have all documentation in order. ( Passport, proof of income/bank statements, 2 passport pics, birth certificate, and $150 for filing) Once I get the FMT I can come and go as I please, correct? Can I then bring another vehicle into the country REGISTERED IN MY NAME ?


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Meant to say "Once I get the FM3, can I bring in another vehicle REGISTERED IN MY NAME?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

excelent3 said:


> Meant to say "Once I get the FM3, can I bring in another vehicle REGISTERED IN MY NAME?


Sorry - it is one vehicle only in your name. If you remove the first vehicle from the country, turning in the vehicle permit as you depart, then you can return with a different one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your car and trailer will be temporarily imported as a unit. Therefore, you must have the trailer with you whenever that car leaves Mexico. Always stop at Aduana and get the import sticker removed and keep the receipt forever.
No, You can't bring in another car. You may only have one foreign vehicle in Mexico; no matter what your immigration status (FMT, FM3 or FM2).


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Can I trade my car in for a new car in Mexico?*

ONce in Mexico, with an FM3, can I purchase another vehicle there, in other words, trade mine in?

Also, if you are married and live in Mexico, is I correct in assuming that you can own a vehicle for each spouse?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No matter what your immigration status, you cannot sell, trade or otherwise dispose of your foreign vehicle in Mexico; it must eventually be removed from the country, even if it dies or you die.
Only one vehicle per person is permitted to be temporarily imported. Therefore, your wife could also import a vehicle registered in her own name.
So, if you ever want to buy a new car in Mexico, you will not be able to trade your temporarily imported vehicle. Some expats have, unwittingly, sold cars to Mexican citizens who are still driving them around with the expats license plates because they can't register them in Mexico. As such, there is great danger for the expat in the event of a fatal accident, crime, etc. The expat remains responsible and culpable because it is illegal for a Mexican to drive 'your car' without you in the passenger seat. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still your car, and always will be until you get Customs (Aduana) to remove the sticker and give you a receipt, which you will keep forever.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great information, thanks RG ******.....leaving for Guadalajara tomorrow.....

See you down the line in Chapalaland!

usanannomad




RVGRINGO said:


> No matter what your immigration status, you cannot sell, trade or otherwise dispose of your foreign vehicle in Mexico; it must eventually be removed from the country, even if it dies or you die.
> Only one vehicle per person is permitted to be temporarily imported. Therefore, your wife could also import a vehicle registered in her own name.
> So, if you ever want to buy a new car in Mexico, you will not be able to trade your temporarily imported vehicle. Some expats have, unwittingly, sold cars to Mexican citizens who are still driving them around with the expats license plates because they can't register them in Mexico. As such, there is great danger for the expat in the event of a fatal accident, crime, etc. The expat remains responsible and culpable because it is illegal for a Mexican to drive 'your car' without you in the passenger seat. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still your car, and always will be until you get Customs (Aduana) to remove the sticker and give you a receipt, which you will keep forever.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> ......... As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still your car, and always will be until you get Customs (Aduana) to remove the sticker and give you a receipt, which you will keep forever.


I hear what you're saying, having gone through a 23 month odyssey to convince Mexican Customs to issue a certificate confirming that they have cancelled the Temporary Import Permit for my vehicle was stolen and ""totalled" in Mexico. I will defiitely guard that cancellation certificate with my life and take it with me every time I enter Mexico in future.

As for keeping the normal receipt forever.....ever notice that the ink fades so much after a few months that it's virtually illegible?


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cousin had to do that when he left last year and turned in his permit at the border. It had been expired (he had an FM3 visa) because he never had gone up to the border in a few years, but the rule applies that as long as your visa is good your car permit is good and the woman who took his paperwork did not blink and eye and he was out of there in about 2 minutes (you just drive through in the case of Nuevo Laredo like a Burger King drive thru).

I remember regarding trailer that on my cousin's importation permit for his vehicle they had 3 separate lines where it said remolque (trailer) and not a separate permit for this.


----------



## Borad (Feb 27, 2009)

i was on vacation recently in cancun and met the girl of my dreams so i am a certified pipe welder/millwright what do you need to do..Can you just get a 3 month visa for travelling then hopefully find work..etc etc new to this and need suggestions thanks
Borad


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Borad, you can't 'just get a job' in Mexico. You must have an FM3 Visa with specific working permission, and it isn't easy to get. In the meantime, you have two choices. You may get a tourist permit (FMT) good for up to 180 days without financial requirements. You may also, or subsequently, apply for an FM3 or FM2 visa, either of which have the requirement for financial resources from outside of Mexico of about $1000-$1300 USD per month. You may then live in Mexico, but not work unless you get special permission for a specific job with the help of the employer. There are many, like you, who must live separately, sometimes for many years, before they succeed in solving immigration problems in either direction. Actually, it is a bit easier in Mexico than in the USA, but still not easy because of the work restrictions.


----------

